# Nigerian doe



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Doe we have for sale!

Any critics appreciated. She was hunched since it was chilly tonight.

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Good body depth
-Good spring of ribs
-Fairly good brisket
-Good topline


Cons:
-Short body
-Short rump
-Short neck
-Short legs
-Posty hind legs
-Weak rear pasterns
-Toes out fore and rear

Just plain short!


----------



## kpolenz (Jan 20, 2014)

:scratch: aren't Nigerian suppose to be short:thinking: lol


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

She's the smallest of our does. Love her but she has poor confo compared to all the rest of mine. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

kpolenz said:


> :scratch: aren't Nigerian suppose to be short:thinking: lol


Sort of but not really  They are supposed to be more dairy looking, like mini Alpines, or something  Still short, but refined with a nice dairy frame. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I wish she were near mississippi I would take her! Love!!!


Wendy Lou


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know nothing about nigis so I'm no help lol but I think she is cute  makes me wish we didn't have coyotes and hawks and everything else that would make a snack of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She's smaller framed and smaller boned. I've had some just not come out like their genetics say they should! 

Poor picture. If stacked properly I could give an assessment. But it would be doing you no favors if I gave a critique off this picture. It does not show her off correctly. A pasture picture with her in a natural stance would be more preferred to this one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

after viewing your other pictures posted I feel there might be more going on to her size then just a genetic mix up. 

would you mind talking about your feed you are giving and how much? Would like to see her do well for you and we might be able to help with some nutritional insight and tweeking to see some major improvements in the whole herd.  just want to help. Usually the best place to start is in their quality of hay/alfalfa and their minerals. Next is the amount of grain and then your deworming/coccidia treatments. Just some thoughts


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Free choice grass hay that I baled and alfalfa everyday for the nogerians. They never run out of food. 

Loose minerals (pasture minerals) and 20 percent goat protein block. 24-7. 

They also get replamined once a week. 
Fed two cups of grain each a day nubian gets 3. 

They all have slick and shiny coats (I make sure of that) but the one nubian was copper deficient. 
Once a month I get fecals on everyone and make sure we don't have a worm load to stay atop it. 
Grain consists of sweet feed, corn, pellets, and a tad bit of milo I have left over. Most of them are all overweight. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

She was pulling back. But to show how healthy they are.

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

All my yearling nubians are 28-29 inches tall and all my Nigerians are 20-22 inches tall. So I know I'm not stunting them.. Especially with all the precautions I take to make sure that doesn't happen. I cannot afford to have that happen or have a off-goat when we have open house 24-7 meaning that we are open all the time and people show up without notice to look at what we have. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

This little girl I got when she was almost a year old. And she hasn't had any worm overloads at all. She's always the chunkiest. Little devil beats up on all the others and makes sure she gets the best food lol. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would be worried of the ones you chose to highlight previous do not look up to par or like their other supposed herd mates (dont know if they are all in the same pen or not). I have a small herd and still one gets kicked off the hay feeder no matter how much there is. So I have to feed her separate at least once a day. Im not sure what replimen (Sp?) does.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Replamin is a gel that has all minerals in it. Works fantastic. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty girls...I am seeing a need for copper however....dull coats on some and lots of fish tail....do you copper bolus??


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I just replamined and bolused them all on Saturday. The coats are all soft but looked rugged since they are getting winter coats. 

I have only had one coat be rough this year and vet confirmed copper deficient. 

The fish tails aren't fish tails (tip of tail is not bare)


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------

